# mk2 fog light wiring harness part #



## exterra (Jan 3, 2002)

I am installing fog lights on my 91 jetta and am looking for the wiring harness connector for the stock fog lights found on gti's. Anyone know the VW part #? Or is there any other connector that fits? from a differnt year? thx


_Modified by exterra at 2:05 PM 8-23-2007_


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: mk2 fog light wiring harness part # (exterra)*


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: mk2 fog light wiring harness part # (mk2 2.0 gti)*

Might try here:
http://www.ecstuning.com
Do a search for foglight wiring for your model.


----------

